# 28 Second extraction rule



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Just a quick question regarding the 28 second extraction guideline, is it 28 seconds from when the pump starts or is it 28 seconds from when the first drips of coffee appear at the portafilter allowing 4-5 seconds to allow for the pressure to build up at the puck?

Apologies if this has already been covered in another thread.

Regards

Hardy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Time your shot from the moment the first drop appears.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When I had a pump machine I used to do it from switching on pump , this doesn't though mean it is right . 28 seconds isn't a exact science. It's a ball park number and I would adjust the grind , tamp and dose based on what you are tasting in the shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Time your shot from the moment the first drop appears.


Ha ha see I was wrong ..............


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> When I had a pump machine I used to do it from switching on pump , this doesn't though mean it is right . 28 seconds isn't a exact science. It's a ball park number and I would adjust the grind , tamp and dose based on what you are tasting in the shot.


Have to say that I time it from when I put the pump on with the classic. I could have been doing wrong all along though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On the lever I time from when the drops appear tho . Jesus we aren't helping the poor guy much are we . I think the better question sharkey is how does the 28 second shot taste ( which ever way you time it ) .


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been timing from the moment the first drips appear, the shots taste great. My reason for asking is that I have noticed a variation in the time it takes for the first drips to appear, same coffee and same grind settings.

I guess the variation must be something to do with moisture content from one day to the next?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sharkie said:


> I have been timing from the moment the first drips appear, the shots taste great. My reason for asking is that I have noticed a variation in the time it takes for the first drips to appear, same coffee and same grind settings.
> 
> I guess the variation must be something to do with moisture content from one day to the next?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Yep could well be , or variations In tamp pressure, and if your not measuring dose, then in amount you dose . If tastes good , then all good


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think for a pump, it is from when you flik the switch, whereas on a lever it is when the first drops appear.......could be something to do with pressure profiling


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been weighing each dose @18gsm and I use a espro calibrated tamper so variables are covered.

The coffee tastes good and I guess that's the important part.

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.

Thanks for all your replies

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From when water first comes in contact with the coffee, ie when pump engaged.

I wouldnt say 28 seconds was a rule as such but a good starting point with a pump machine


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Timing from the when I hit the switch


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've always timed from the moment I flick the switch, your now making me wonder if I should do it from when the first drips start????


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I usually time from when I switch the pump on but I think that you should do whichever tastes better to you, as long as you are consistent and like the coffee you produce then it shouldn't matter.

Spence


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely time from when switch flicked as this is when water first contacts the coffee. If you do it from first drops two 28 second shots could actually have differing extraction times depending how long it takes for the first drops to appear. As such the timing is not as accurate.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For as pump - measure from when you flick the switch

At least you will have consistency in measures.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I do it from when I flick the switch. I usually go for 15g in and 28g ish out and if I timed that from the moment the coffee first appears it would have to drip rather than pour.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Same here, from when I flick the switch.

Personally though I'm getting better, sweeter results from 25 secs.

I always flush some water through the group head right before I attach the PF. I find this gives me smoother pours. But it also means it takes less time before the first coffee appears, which may be why I usually get better results from 25secs.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When the switch is flicked. I've also have gone for 25 secs but whatever works for you.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

You have to say from when the pump starts or having too fine or tamped too hard will be hidden waiting for the start of the extraction. What are people times for a triple then? 35 seconds?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

PaulN said:


> You have to say from when the pump starts or having too fine or tamped too hard will be hidden waiting for the start of the extraction. What are people times for a triple then? 35 seconds?


I was always led to believe its the same sort of time for a triple. can't remember the source now but I did read it somewhere.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Same again the triple is the same as a single they all run at 25-30 seconds.


----------

